# rifle help



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was wondering if the scope on my .223 would have anything to do with my rifle shooting poor groups or could it be the rifle itself.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

well a tad bit more info would help... make and model of the rifle?, Make and model of the scope?... what base and rings?

Are you sure that everything is tight? a loose base or rings could cause it as well as a reticle that has come loose inside the scope... how old is the rifle? is the bore shot out? is the crown worn or damaged? is the throat worn out?

is the ammo... quality ammo or surplus? Some surplus ammo will have inconsistant velocities which can effect accuracy. as well some some commerically "cheap" ammo.

allot of varibles out there... with more info and going over the basics might help you to understand why its grouping badly.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A very dirty bore is most often the culprit, or the wrong bullet weight, most often too heavy of a bullet. Most factory bolt action 223's are meant to shoot 55gn and lighter bullets, any heavier and they often won't stabilize. Next would be loose base/ring screws, then loose action screws. After that I'd check the bedding. If everything is tight you can narrow down the scope by putting on a well proven scope, if that too fails, likely it's not your scope, if that works, likely it is. After ruling out all the things you can do by yourself at home, now it's time to either send your scope back or see a gunsmith. The likelyhood of your 223 actually being "shot-out" is slim to none. Even a crappy barrel chambered to 223 will be good for 10,000-12,000 shots, good barrels will last to 25,000+. Varminthunter is right, we need a few more details about your problem to diagnose it correctly.


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

The rifle is a Savage Accutrigger Model 11. The scope is a Tasco Silver Antler, nothing to fancy, and everything is tight. I am shooting Winchester 45 Gr. Jaketed Hollow Points I get about a 2.5-3" group at 100 yds.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowhuntin06, do you have the trigger set down? What kind of rest are you using? Do you have access to any other ammo, I've never really seen a 223 that was particularly fussy, seems like most of them will shoot most ammo pretty well. I tried some of those 45gn HP's in my 22-250 and they shot ok, 1"-1.25". You might try a heavier bullet somthing 50gn up to 55gn. Ultramax 52gn hollow-points have always shot pretty well in most 223's I've tried them in, so do their 55gn softpoints.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way but I would take a look at the shooter first. I know when I can't get a rifle to group I always have somebody else shoot it. You may be just having a bad day. :beer:

If you absolutely, positively know its not the shooter.......the variables are many!! Clean the hell out of it, switch up ammo brands and grains.....these guys are correct though. The variables are great!! I've usually found the rifle out shoots the shooter 90% of the time. IMO!!


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

It isn't me because I can get about 1" groups with my .270 from the same spot. I am using my bi-pod and I have it just perfect so the butt of my gun can rest on the ground and the only thing that I am touching of the gun is the trigger and the butt of my stock on my shoulder. I dont really have to much of a choice in what bullet I am shooting right now because all i have is the winchesters.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Before you do anything "crazy".....clean it REALLY good and buy 3 or 4 different types of rounds and see if they vary in group sizes. That rifle should be fairly accurate.....I'm going to be blunt here but your scope is crap!! IMO...it still should shoot better than that though. I bet you will be surprised at the difference the different round manufactures and bullet type/grain will make. I would start there anyway...good luck. :beer:

Please don't take offense to me calling your scope crap. Many moons ago I had my first and last Tasco.....I'll shoot open sites before I mount a Tasco on any of my weapons again!! IMNSHO!!!

Where is the "Savage Pimp" at!!! :lol: I think we all know who I am talking about........  :wink:


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

i know my scope is crap but i got it for free so it didnt bother me at the time but I still think that it is probably the scope so when I go into town this week I think that I am going to try and get a new one. I know it is not the gun because I have 3 savages .22 LR, .223, and .270. But does anyone have a suggestion on a good scope for $150 or less?


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

I forgot to say that my .22 and .270 shoot just fine.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What kind of rest are you using? I have both sandbags and a one peice rest. The sandbags I get better shooting with then the other rest. You might want to look at how the rifle is sitting on your rest. Also what kind of ammo are you shooting? I get better groupings depending on what kind of rounds I'm shooting. I dont like led tips since I shoot an auto-loader and the led tends to get shaved a bit at times and can cause the round to fly wildly. If these things dont work for you, try getting it bore sited again. This will give you a new look at how it's shooting. If all else fails it might be time to take it to the gun smith. I have read that at times the bolt, barrel, and muzzle can become slightly chiped or miss-shapen and can cause poor performance form the rifle.

And wheres town for you? Scheels has some really good scopes for around $200. Might be a bit out of your range but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OOOHHHHH............


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

Minot is town for me.


----------

